# Best knot for CLEAR fly line to leader attachment



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

Albright knot


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Two nail knots in a row will hold just fine… That’s what we have been using on our intermediate fly lines meant for big tarpon -for years now. Works like a charm…


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Nail knot. 50 or 40 fluorocarbon


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Modified Albright. Andy Mill had a video where he talks about and show how to tie it. 

Also The Angling Company has a video showing a nail knot with and overhand knot used to stop the stripping.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Water Bound said:


> Also The Angling Company has a video showing a nail knot with and overhand knot used to stop the stripping.


This. Covered over with UV cure glue. Super easy through the guides.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks for starting this thread! 

@Flyfish40 @lemaymiami are y'all talking about building a loop in the flyline or connecting the leader directly? 

I had the same concerns with my clear floating and intermediate lines with a direct connection slipping, which is why I like a loop on my clear lines. 2 nail knots with some super glue works great. More knots for heavy lines, fewer for lighter.

I like the idea of a nail knot, but would want to somehow "double back" the fly line if that makes sense. @Water Bound @mwolaver is this the video you're referring to?


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

Cory Michner said:


> Thanks for starting this thread!
> 
> @Flyfish40 @lemaymiami are y'all talking about building a loop in the flyline or connecting the leader directly?
> 
> ...





Cory Michner said:


> Thanks for starting this thread!
> 
> @Flyfish40 @lemaymiami are y'all talking about building a loop in the flyline or connecting the leader directly?
> 
> ...





sjrobin said:


> Nail knot. 50 or 40 fluorocarbon





sjrobin said:


> Nail knot. 50 or 40 fluorocarbon


Yea I want to do a direct connection from fly line to butt section with out loop to loop for the so called “hinge effect while casting” I have used nail knot and the flip pallot snell knot but both strip the coating off my clear fly line… will have to try the double nail knot I guess. No issue with using either knot with regular fly line


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

Cory Michner said:


> Thanks for starting this thread!
> 
> @Flyfish40 @lemaymiami are y'all talking about building a loop in the flyline or connecting the leader directly?
> 
> ...


If you want the fly line looped or "double-backed" then use the Albright knot or the improved/modified Albright knot (sometimes called the Alberto knot).


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Was just wondering this myself with the Monic phantom tip, if the material for clear tips required a different knot or not


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

WC53 said:


> Was just wondering this myself with the Monic phantom tip, if the material for clear tips required a different knot or not


I’m also using monic


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Cory Michner said:


> Thanks for starting this thread!
> 
> @Flyfish40 @lemaymiami are y'all talking about building a loop in the flyline or connecting the leader directly?
> 
> ...


Excellent for all sight casted species. Just add a bite tippett if needed


----------



## Captain Kip (Feb 22, 2020)

Flyfish40 said:


> What knot out there woulnt strip the clear fly line under tension? Have already tried nail knot.


 Use a nail not but don’t yank it tight. Instead draw it tight slowly with a little spit for lubrication. Then wait till it is totally dry and then add a couple coats of super glue or hard as nails


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

Alright I used the modified Albright Andy mill has shown and worked great with the clear fly line and did not strip. This was a 6wt with a 30lb butt . The fly line broke before the knot and did not strip the coating which was my main issue so modified Albright for me!


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Flyfish40 said:


> Alright I used the modified Albright Andy mill has shown and worked great with the clear fly line and did not strip. This was a 6wt with a 30lb butt . The fly line broke before the knot and did not strip the coating which was my main issue so modified Albright for me!
> View attachment 182962
> View attachment 182963


Got any links to that info from Andy Mill?


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

Cory Michner said:


> Got any links to that info from Andy Mill?


It’s on his Instagram Millhouse and a few post down you will see the video


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

This is 7 wt cortland crystal to 40# mono connection using a 10 turn nail knot and stripping the coating to make an overhand with the core around the mono. Covered in UV. The guy at my local fly shop does them for me. None better IMO.


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

mwolaver said:


> View attachment 182989
> 
> This is 7 wt cortland crystal to 40# mono connection using a 10 turn nail knot and stripping the coating to make an overhand with the core around the mono. Covered in UV. The guy at my local fly shop does them for me. None better IMO.
> 
> Looks great


----------



## Jdl80 (Nov 19, 2019)

WC53 said:


> Was just wondering this myself with the Monic phantom tip, if the material for clear tips required a different knot or not


No I use nail knots on my monic Henley clear. Lubricate the knot with a touch of chap stick. So it seats proper.


----------



## Thomas Nugent (Jul 12, 2020)

Albright knot


----------

